# Reading > Who Said That? >  William Shakespeare quotes

## yiorgis

Hi, I am a new member searching for a quote by W. Shakespeare.
'Men are what time is'. Would anybody know where in Shakespeare's work can I find this line? Thanks in advance.

----------


## The Unnamable

Is this what you mean?


know thou this, that men
Are as the time is:

Edmund  _King Lear_ Act 5 scene 3

----------

